# How many people still send out Christmas cards?



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I was just wondering how many people still send out cards for Christmas? 
Each year I seem to get less and less.

I like to send cards so we made ours this year. Here are just a few we made.




























The insides we either cut and glued what we needed to say or stamped them. Here are a couple of the stamps we used.

















Now I got to get them mailed out Monday morning!! :dance:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Gave it up as too expensive and few people write inside them anyway. I like your hand-made ones though. A lot of work, isn't it? Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, I know what you mean. The postage cost alone adds up.

I like to send cards to the people who I can't really buy gifts for but wish I could. Inside them we put a picture of our kids and I write a short message inside. 

I miss the days when my mom used to go to the mail box and bring in the new cards. We used to put them on a louver door next to our Christmas tree. It was neat to see all the different cards and hear how everyone was doing.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

My dad (87 years old, yesterday), sends out @150 cards every Christmas. My sister sends out close to 100. I used to send out between 80 and 100, but cut back this year. I now only send 40. I still enjoy sending and receiving them. Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I love sending out and receiving the cards from the HT Christmas card exchange. This year there were 59 people signed up. It is so much fun to see where they all come from. This is sort of a present to ourselves. I made our cards on the computer and added some extras to them. I send out maybe 20 or 25 cards other than these.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I keep all my Christmas cards that I receive for the year. The following year I send to those only who sent to me. I have noticed that alot of people have cut back so my list is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I just mailed out mine today. 30 cards. The list is getting smaller every year.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I sent out a bunch to friends and my wife sent a bunch to family. Several friends didnt send any back last year and if they dont this year, my list will be smaller next.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have mailed zero this year. I recieve only a very few. I do include nice ones with presents I give.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I have sent them the past few years; mostly to send pictures of DS to relatives and good friends. I don't send them to acquaintances.

I save a few each year, especially the hand-made ones. So much love and thought goes into them, I hate to even recycle them.

My family used to use the fronts of cards as gift tags for the next year.

However, having sent about 55 and received less than 10, I'm re-thinking next year already. Maybe since my list will be very, very small, I will try making some of my own.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I send out about 40. I enjoy connecting with people and writing personal notes to them this time of year. It's a good excuse to do so. Although I love Facebook and email, it's fun to send out an old-fashioned card and letter as well.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I still send cards but less each year as we receive so many less. I too miss the fun of decorating with them. I enjoy e-cards but it is just not the same.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Bricore, your cards are very pretty! I made fabric postcards one year for the HT Christmas card swap.

It varies from year to year how many cards I send out. This year I sent out a little over 50, but we also bought a house this year and moved, so it was also to let people know about our new address. We have had several people on our list pass away recently, plus I've gotten in touch with a lot of cousins lately, so they were added as well as some people I went to high school with(eons ago!) that I have reconnected with.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it is a dying tradition. Every year I get less and less. So, this year I sent less. It has become a bit impersonal with the way people can order their cards and never even physically touch them. Many people send electronic cards as a way to save money. Maybe it will make a comeback - I've always enjoyed Christmas cards.


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm JD, and new to this thread. I just wanted to put in my little bit if it's ok with Y'all. We plan to start sending out Chanukah cards. We have many many Christian friends that send us Christmas cards and we love to get them. We are going to send the Chanukah cards to all of them also. We may even try to make them ourselves. BTW, the cards shown at the top of this thread are very nice. 

Blessings,
jd


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

I only send now to friends and relatives who live away and I always add a short note. I don't like to just sign our names, seems so impersonal. Those close to home I usually see them and tell them Merry Christmas. We have one friend we call.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

We never have sent out Christmas cards...


----------

